# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  So sánh về cad đồ họa

## ngtuananh1122

mình đang muốn nâng cấp máy và lựa chọn cad đồ họa. mình không biết giữa ati mobility radeon hd5470-512mb và ati radeon hd4550 - 512mb cái nào mạnh hơn. ai biết xin chỉ dùm mình và các thông số hd5470 và hd4550 mang ý nghĩa gì. cám ơn nhiều![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hardest

5470 > 4550 (thế này là đủ hiểu[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
đương nhiên là con hd5470 hơn đứt con hd4550 rồi 
nó sẽ giúp bạn chơi game trên laptop khá ổn
còn nếu muốn hàng nặng ký bạn có thể chọn 5730 và 5650
thông số kỹ thuật cụ thể của con hd4550 bạn có thể tham khảo thêm ở đây
thông tin chi tiết
và đương nhiên con hd5470 nhỉnh hơn nó về mọi mặt khoảng 15 - 25 % (theo đánh giá của mình)
quên hd5470 và hd4550 là số hiệu sản phẩm với ý nghĩa số hiệu càng lớn càng có nhiều cải tiến hơn nhé
:book:

----------


## Huongbavi

> mình đang muốn nâng cấp máy và lựa chọn cad đồ họa. mình không biết giữa ati mobility radeon hd5470-512mb và ati radeon hd4550 - 512mb cái nào mạnh hơn. ai biết xin chỉ dùm mình và các thông số hd5470 và hd4550 mang ý nghĩa gì. cám ơn nhiều![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
ati mobility radeon hd5470-512mb và ati radeon hd4550 - 512mb là 2 sản phẩm cùng loại thì cứ cái nào hd cao hơn thì sẽ hơn cái hd nhỏ hơn rùi. 
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

